# Hiring for Retail



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Can't guarantee anything, it's up to you to get the job and keep it; but there are several positions open in our retail stores at USA Digital Sprint/Nextel. You may call me at 232-8737, and we can get your resume in. Good Luck!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Where are the stores located?


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Pensacola, Gulf Breeze, Destin, Crestview... and new ones in AL. Send me your number if you want more info, I can get you in touch with the person that you can chat with. What kind of experience do you have or are you looking for yourself?


----------

